# Broadcom wireless

## redo86

Ciao a tutti..rieccomi qua  :Smile:  sto cercando di installare la mia scheda wireless...mi sono fatto un giro in rete ed ho troavto che i driver per la mia broadcom sono gia nel kernel, infatti riconfigurandolo ora se do iwconfig la vedo, ho solo un paio di problemi a verificarne l'effettivo funzionamento..priam con ubuntu se premevo il tasto di accenzione (la scheda è integrata) si illuminava...ora invece nulla :S quindi mi sa che qualcosa non va...ho provato con ndiswrapper ad installare i driver originali e a fare un modprobe ndswrapper ma nulla...anche al riavvio niente luce blu... :S come devo fare.??? sono due giorni che sto provando ma rieco a capire dove sbaglio...

----------

## ckx3009

il fatto che non si illumini non vuole necessariamente dire che non vada. puo' voler anche dire che non hai compilato il supporto per i led del pc nel kernel!

si, hai letto bene. esiste il supporto per i led  :Very Happy: 

----------

## redo86

sisi ricordo:P ma lo abiliati..infatti quello per togliere il volume funziona:P comunque le ho provate di tutte...guide con ndiswrapper etc ma non c'è verso...eppure con ubuntu non mi dava nessun problema; comunque ho fatto cosi:

emerso ndiswrapper, scaricato driver, ndiswrapper -i fil.inf ed infine modprobe ndiswrapper...giusto??

Comunque sia per provare se la connessione funziona ed è un problema di led...come faccio? :Razz:  non ho trovato ancora nessun programma grafico per gestire le connessioni...

----------

## devilheart

prima di pasticciare con ndiswrapper, hai installato il firmware?

quanto al programma, puoi usare wicd

----------

## redo86

scusa la mia ignoranza:P ma il firmware non si installa con ndiswrapper?? :Razz:  comunque sia l'unica cosa che ho "attivato" è la voce wireless broadcom ricompilando il kernel (nnon l'ho messo come modulo l'ho proprio incluso con la Y andrà bene??)

----------

## redo86

l'unica cosa che ho trovato in rete riguardo l'installaazione del firmware è di usare bcm43xx-fwcutter e di estrarlo in /lib/firmware...ma ora che faccio?? qualcno non mi puo dire quali dovrebebro essere i passaggi? io ho ricompilato il kernel con i moduli bc43 ho riavviato ho fatto modprobe dei moduli ed estratto con bcm43xx-fwutter come primad etto...cosa sbaglio??

----------

## redo86

ho risolto=) forse nel peggiore dei modi possibili ma sicuramente ora va^^ praticamente avevo aggiornato i firmware dal sito e seguito varie guide nulla non c'era verso, alla fine ho messo una live ubuntu ho configurato la wireless ed ho controllato che firmware metteva in /lib/firmware ed ho notato che ne metteva altri oltre che b43 cosi ho copiato quelli in piu e gli ho messi in gentoo /lib/firmware ed ora funziona^^

p.s. non so come mai non ciho pensato prima..:S

----------

## bandreabis

Ci puoi dire quali sono quelli in più?

Andrea

----------

## redo86

ti posto il comando ls ;comunque gli unici che possono incastrarci qualcosa suppongo siano gli iwlwifi...gli altri gli ho comunque lasciati anche se tanti non so neanche  cosa siano (anzi se me lo  dite mi fate un favore  :Razz: ) perche mi serviranno probabilmente in futuro... 

```

aic94xx-seq.fw

atmel_at76c502-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c502.bin

atmel_at76c502_3com-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c502_3com.bin

atmel_at76c502d-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c502d.bin

atmel_at76c502e-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c502e.bin

atmel_at76c503-i3861.bin

atmel_at76c503-i3863.bin

atmel_at76c503-rfmd-0.90.2-140.bin

atmel_at76c503-rfmd-acc.bin

atmel_at76c503-rfmd.bin

atmel_at76c504.bin

atmel_at76c504_2958-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c504a_2958-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c504c-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c505-rfmd.bin

atmel_at76c505-rfmd2958.bin

atmel_at76c505a-rfmd2958.bin

atmel_at76c506-wpa.bin

atmel_at76c506.bin

dvb-fe-or51132-qam.fw

dvb-fe-or51132-vsb.fw

dvb-fe-or51211.fw

dvb-fe-tda10046.fw

dvb-ttpci-01.fw

dvb-usb-avertv-a800-02.fw

dvb-usb-bluebird-01.fw

dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw

dvb-usb-dibusb-5.0.0.11.fw

dvb-usb-dibusb-6.0.0.8.fw

dvb-usb-dtt200u-01.fw

dvb-usb-tvwalkert.fw

dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw

dvb-usb-vp702x-01.fw

dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw

dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw

dvb-usb-wt220u-fc03.fw

dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw

ipw2100-1.3-i.fw

ipw2100-1.3-p.fw

ipw2100-1.3.fw

ipw2200-bss.fw

ipw2200-ibss.fw

ipw2200-sniffer.fw

isl3877

isl3886

isl3887usb_bare

isl3890

isl3890usb

iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwlwifi-3945.ucode

iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwlwifi-4965.ucode

ql2100_fw.bin

ql2200_fw.bin

ql2300_fw.bin

ql2322_fw.bin

ql2400_fw.bin

rt2561.bin

rt2561s.bin

rt2661.bin

rt73.bin

v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw

v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw

v4l-cx2341x-init.mpg

v4l-cx25840.fw

v4l-pvrusb2-24xxx-01.fw

v4l-pvrusb2-29xxx-01.fw

zd1201-ap.fw

zd1201.fw

```

----------

## lucapost

dai un'occhiata a questo link: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43, e nota che in portage sono presenti i seguenti pacchetti:

```
#> eix fwcutter --only-names

net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter
```

infine, se non combini da solo, intanto posta il risultato di:

```
lspci |grep Network
```

----------

## redo86

grazie mille per l'interessamento..ma ho gia risolto^^ l'ho scritto un post piu su mi sa... :Razz:  comunque non ci avevo fatto caso su emerge avevo cercato direttamente bcm43, venendo da ubuntu sapevo gia cosa cercare...

----------

## lucapost

 *redo86 wrote:*   

> grazie mille per l'interessamento..ma ho gia risolto^^ l'ho scritto un post piu su mi sa
> 
> .....

 

si certo, avevo letto, ma quest'ultima è un pò più ordinata come procedura da seguire, alla gentoo-way insomma  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io invece avrei bisogno di aiuto.

Ho dato emerge b43-fwcutter e ho seguito le istruzioni:

```
wget http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2

cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver

b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o

```

ed ora?

----------

## Elbryan

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io invece avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Ho dato emerge b43-fwcutter e ho seguito le istruzioni:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

spero tu abbia messo come FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR = /lib/firmware

poi niente, assicurati che si caricato il modulo b43 del tuo kernel e controlla che rilevi la scheda..

modprobe b43, dmesg ecc ecc per un po' di diagnostica

Che broadcom hai?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io invece avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Ho dato emerge b43-fwcutter e ho seguito le istruzioni:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho dimenticato di rportare l'impostazione della directory, ma l'ho fatto (anzi c'erano già).

Per il resto iwconfig vede wlan0

ma non so come fare a connettermi alla rete senza fili.

Sono capace solo di connettermi wired con pppoe.

----------

## viralex

Io ho una broadcom, ma non uso i driver del kernel, non sono riuscito a farli andare con il kernel 26 e il 27. Con il 28 non so..

più precisamente ho questa 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

Prova questi : http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php sono i driver ufficiali, vanno perfettamente! (uso wicd)

nel readme c'è la guida cmq io faccio così per compilarli e installarli.

Estrai i file dall'archivio, e apri un terminale nella cartella e poi :

```
make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) clean 

make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) 

mkdir /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc 

wl.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc

update-modules -f 

modprobe wl
```

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho questa:

```
lspci |grep Network

06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)

```

e i b43 con wicd non riesco a connettermi, vede la rete ma non posso connettermi.

E poi vuole sapere i DNS.. che devo mettrci?

----------

## devilheart

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi vuole sapere i DNS.. che devo mettrci?

 quelli del provider, o quelli di opendns (208.67.222.222)

----------

